# Rest Peacefully, Sweet Merlie



## bunbunbinkie05 (Jan 25, 2016)

Our Sweet Merlie departed for the Rainbow Bridge Thursday, January 14th. We miss her terribly. Our hearts and are home are empty without her sweet bunny kisses, spunky spirit, and her loving nature. Rest peacefully, sweet angel. Keep watch over our family, and may we one day be united once more. Love, Momma. 

*Merlie was a holland lop mix who we had for 8 years. She tragically succumbed to a particularly aggressive dental abscess. From the onset of the abscess to her passing was only 6 days. We had treated her for molar spurs the month prior, and her x-rays and bloodwork were 100% clean. We brought her in immediately when we felt the abscess, which we are certain popped up overnight since we were constantly checking her little chin for drooling. We even shaved her chin so that we could keep a better eye on things. Surgery was scheduled during her visit on Monday for the upcoming Thursday, but the abscess grew very quickly, even after a pencillin injection to help in the meantime. We tried everything we could to help our little girl, and her veterinarian said he had never seen anything progress that quickly in a rabbit. We let her go after the abscess ruptured internally, causing acute front limb lameness and ultimately, septiceimia. Losing her was piercingly painful and completely heartbreaking. I am so thankful for the time I was given with her. She was truly the best bunny, friend, and family member.


----------



## Azerane (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss, rest in peace, Merlie.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 25, 2016)

We're so sorry for your loss. Loved the pics. Remember to hang onto the good memories--it won't fill the hole in your heart but it helps you to get thru this. Binky free little girl and rest in peace.


----------



## Klelia_Jerry (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss  ... Rest in peace Merlie and binky free.


----------

